# What sort of protection do you wear on your rides?



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was perusing the "riding consequences" thread again and it made me wonder, what sort of equipment do people wear to protect themselves from potential injuries. 

I realize some rides require different protection levels but what you you wear EVERY ride? How often do you ride in places or on trails where you wear every protective item you own? Anybody wear a full face helmet every ride for your safety? 

Me: 95% of the time I wear nothing other than my helmet & gloves, I have some "knee sleeves" I wear maybe once a month. The only time I really "gear up" with full on knee pads, elbow pads and a full face helmet is when I'd riding on shuttle or lift served terrain like Whistler. I think I'll buy a neck brace (used to have the Leatt back in my MX days) before my next trip to the Great White North.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Clipped in,helmet and gloves,with water. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Regular 1/2 shell Helmet, gloves, and knee pads every ride. Occasionally I'll wear elbow pads, especially for the annual shuttle day. Knee pads are so comfortable these days, I don't even think about them.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

k2rider1964 said:


> ...95% of the time I wear nothing other than my helmet & gloves, I have some "knee sleeves" I wear maybe once a month. ....


The same for me.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

Just mips helmet and gloves.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Helmet, gloves, clear lens or tinted trail glasses and platforms, and occasionally I'll add knee pads (G forms) on more technical rides. I wore more body armor for dh (ff, goggles, elbow, knee/shin guards)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

XC helmet and gloves every ride. Occasionally will ride with glasses. Never owned knee or elbow pads. 

Just XC riding for me. I don't do any shuttle / DH / lift served.

Edit to add: I also wear sunscreen much of the time for skin protection.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Clips, gloves, helmet for me and that's it. 

I see many riders with kneepads (lots of bone around here). Kinda makes sense but I've never tried them. I have had a few cracks to the knee that put me down for a week or two. FF helmets are rarely seen. I would gear up more if I frequented higher speed shuttle/lift served terrain.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

When I lived on the East coast I wore shin/knee and elbow/forearm pads fairly regularly, the hardshell kind that worked. If I do a lift day I'll still put that stuff on but since moving to the PNW I only wear a xcish helmet and gloves. I think a lot of that is how much better bikes have gotten as well as less rocks.

I'm about the only holdout in my riding circle that doesn't ride with those skimpy knee pads and I catch some flack for it. Frankly at 235#'s I don't see those stupid things offering much if any protection in a high speed crash. I also occasionally should be wearing a full face for some of our riding apparently. If I were to add a piece of protection it would be glasses. I wish I could find a pair that would work for me and I would indeed wear them. I do wear goggles when I need them.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Helmet, gloves, knee pads (these did add extra confidence) glasses. Can't get used to using elbow pads. Most of the time pack-less. 

All XC here as well. I forgot my knee pads the other day, and felt naked!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I forgot to mention eye protection. I need corrective glasses to see anyway.


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

For folks considering trying light pads, G-Form pads on sale at REI right now.

Just bought elbow ($35 vs $50) and knee pads ($42 vs $60).

https://www.rei.com/b/g-form/c/cycling-clothing


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

kevin_sbay said:


> For folks considering trying light pads, G-Form pads on sale at REI right now.
> 
> Just bought elbow ($35 vs $50) and knee pads ($42 vs $60).
> 
> https://www.rei.com/b/g-form/c/cycling-clothing


I have the G-Force knee pads but I only wear them when I am riding lifts, because they slide down my legs. My calves are small compared to my thighs. Does anyone have the knee/shin guards? Do they slide around?

I like the idea of the shorts, but I really don't want to buy them without getting an idea of the size. I have some Rock Gardn' shorts with hard pads in them, but they are getting worn out.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Regular 1/2 shell Helmet, gloves, and knee pads every ride. Occasionally I'll wear elbow pads, especially for the annual shuttle day. Knee pads are so comfortable these days, I don't even think about them.


This^^^^


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I love my Alpinestar Paragons! Super light and enough knee coverage. It is "light" protection.


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> I love my Alpinestar Paragons! Super light and enough knee coverage. It is "light" protection.


Those looks pretty good for my purposes. Will try those, if my G-Forms don't work out.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

kevin_sbay said:


> Those looks pretty good for my purposes. Will try those, if my G-Forms don't work out.


Great during summer.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

helmet, gloves and glasses.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Helmet, full finger gloves, sport glasses (Smith's for me), 5-10 Impact shoes, and a camelbak. 

I include the Impact because a couple riding buddies us the lighter weight shoes but the Impact has saved my foot from several rock impacts that would have hurt with a lighter shoe.

I consider the camelbak part of my protection because in addition to carrying stuff it offers spine protection should I tumble onto my back.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Helmet (half shell), glasses, gloves, backpack (surprising how often the pack has saved my arse!) every ride. As I've gotten older (59) I'm trying to get used to knee pads for every ride. Have taken a few bumps on the knee (or more often on that big bone below and to the outside of the knee) the last few years that have gotten slower and slower to heal. Least makes some knee pads that are comfy enough to not even notice and that have good side protection as well as knee. When it gets hot/humid I might have to re-think this but so far it's working ok and I cannot really tell a difference when they're on. But I live in Dallas so we'll see...


----------



## pschmatz (May 28, 2008)

MIPS Helmet, Alpinestar Paragons knee + elbow, full finger gloves in the cold season, and half-finger in the summer. Eye protection (although it fogs up in the winter...).

No clips, since I broke my femur in 2014 due to not getting out of the clips in time. 
Now riding with magnetic ones (https://magped.us/)

Peter


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Trojan EZ Glides

I'm a xc guy so helmet, gloves and lenses.


----------



## Fatbikefan (Oct 12, 2017)

*Riding gear:*



BmanInTheD said:


> Helmet (half shell), glasses, gloves, backpack (surprising how often the pack has saved my arse!) every ride. As I've gotten older (59) I'm trying to get used to knee pads for every ride. Have taken a few bumps on the knee (or more often on that big bone below and to the outside of the knee) the last few years that have gotten slower and slower to heal. Least makes some knee pads that are comfy enough to not even notice and that have good side protection as well as knee. When it gets hot/humid I might have to re-think this but so far it's working ok and I cannot really tell a difference when they're on. But I live in Dallas so we'll see...


FWIW, after breaking my wrist on Thanksgiving morning 3yrs ago from a slick log hidden below leaves...I now wear: mips helmet, cycling glasses, and Triple Eight wristsaver protectors. Doctor said my wrist was stronger after break, yet the wrist protectors may have helped on subsequent falls, and I don't even notice they're on. Easy insurance IMO.


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

I just got a convertible Bell Super 3R. I intend to use it on the few trails around here (Northern Cal) that are of the 'long ascend and long gnarly descend' type and BMX parks. Snapping on/off the chin guard just twice a ride or so. 

On vast majority of my rides, it's just normal Giro helmet, gloves, (eye) glasses, and backpack.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll 3rd the Alpinestars knee pads. I wear them every ride! 

I ordered the G form and tried them on...sizing was a joke. XL knee pad was better suited for my ARM. No joke. I'm 6'1" 220 lbs at the time, XL should fit. The XL elbow pads were so tight my fingers went to sleep within minutes. 

Open helmet, gloves, elbow pads, camelback LR pack, glasses with changeable lenses. Just picked up some Five Ten Freerider shoes...verdict is still out.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

MIPS helmet (not full face), full finger gloves, prescription glasses...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

use a Pro Tec BMX helmet; work glasses from Home Depot (clear or amber depending on the ride setting), and my Osprey Raptor 14 Hydro pack...which as some have mentioned, has saved my back on a few spills. Just recently started wearing gloves year round due to the skin on my hands "tearing up" form longer rides. I have very dry skin, and callouses on the palms of my hands from years of cooking/dish washing, and grabbing hot pans etc.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Always wear a helmet, gloves, and some form of eye protection. Last year I bought glasses specifically for riding because I am nearsighted. I don't recall who makes the frame.

This year I'm thinking of adding elbow pads and knee guards as I intend to attempt more technical rocky rooted trails.


----------



## gwlee (Jan 22, 2018)

Half helmet usually, gloves, and eye glasses.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Giro Switchblade helmet, gloves, glasses, just picked up some knee pads


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

A good helmet (Bell Super 3R), Troy Lee 3D knee/shin pads on mellow days, hard shell fox pads for the gnar, long finger gloves every day, eye protection most of the time, Troy Lee wrist supports on long days, front fender.

Never needed elbow pads.

Don’t like wearing too much gear, feels awkward, so I’m generally underprotected, which leads to more boo boos than I probably need. Call me stubborn


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

I wear a full face helmet, Alpinestar Paragon elbow and knee pads, gloves and 5/10 impact shoes. Even just riding in the local woods.

I don't care what others say, I am a motorcyclist and the full face helmet feels natural. On my motorcycles, I and ATGATT (All The Gear, All The Time). I am also not going to be a hypocrite and make my kids wear protection that I wouldn't. 

I also am a showoff, even if only to the birds in the trees. The one time I forgot my pads, I crashed and left a trail of blood back to the car. from a big gash on my knee.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

XC riding, gloves (only because I sweat and the grips get slippery), clips, helmet, protective glasses.
If it looks like it's going to be a bit rocky, some lightweight knee pads and occasionally elbow pads.

If it looks like it's going to be a long ride, a SPOT tracker goes with me too.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Durex Extra Safe. 
That’s it.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Rusnak_322 said:


> I wear a full face helmet, Alpinestar Paragon elbow and knee pads, gloves and 5/10 impact shoes. Even just riding in the local woods.
> 
> I don't care what others say, I am a motorcyclist and the full face helmet feels natural. On my motorcycles, I and ATGATT (All The Gear, All The Time). I am also not going to be a hypocrite and make my kids wear protection that I wouldn't.
> 
> I also am a showoff, even if only to the birds in the trees. The one time I forgot my pads, I crashed and left a trail of blood back to the car. from a big gash on my knee.


Ha! Ya...showing off left me with a compound tib/fib, detached patella, 3 plates and 14 screws in my left leg. Nearly 6 months non weight bearing. This was in 2006.

Anyway, same, I wear it all and actually feel a bit "naked" without the gear. Although I don't really think about the paragon knee pads at all. I need to try the paragon elbow pads.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Durex Extra Safe.
> That's it.


lol


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Fox Launch hardshell knee/shin guards and elbow guards every ride. A little hot in the summer, but in rooty, rocky New England, the smallest, slowest fall can be a ride ender.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Arebee said:


> Fox Launch hardshell knee/shin guards and elbow guards every ride. A little hot in the summer, but in rooty, rocky New England, *the smallest, slowest fall can be a ride ender*.


that is very true here in Ohio as well...nothing like a clump of roots or small rocks to smash a forearm, elbow or head on. I honestly hate the slow falls...like when you think you can get up a punchy climb, but then bail at the last minute...or a tire slips on something wet...it is like slo mo fail all the way down...insult to injury...time to think about how much you suck


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is very true here in Ohio as well...nothing like a clump of roots or small rocks to smash a forearm, elbow or head on. I honestly hate the slow falls...like when you think you can get up a punchy climb, but then bail at the last minute...or a tire slips on something wet...it is like slo mo fail all the way down...insult to injury...time to think about how much you suck


Hahahahaha...seriously. Or just taking off on a rocky/rooty section after a break, seat all the way up, finding pedal location, bike goes left, you go right whilst sitting on the flag pole! That moment of nothing under your feet, leaning over 10 degrees, waiting to see how it ends...SMH.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

escrowdog said:


> Hahahahaha...seriously. Or just taking off on a rocky/rooty section after a break, seat all the way up, finding pedal location, bike goes left, you go right whilst sitting on the flag pole! That moment of nothing under your feet, leaning over 10 degrees, waiting to see how it ends...SMH.


ugh...I know...hoping it doesn't end with balls on frame, or stem...or worse. Also, nothing like a slow head over bars...especially because at certain speeds, you can't do the jump over the bars maneuver...just slow tip, then BONK....then everyone laughing and pointing

there is one cut-a-way feature througha huge downed tree on one of our trails that is so intimidating because of the chatter and shite that you can fall into if you miss...the cut away itself is only like 6-9" tall, but it is the way the trail leads up to it, and comes out after it that makes it tricky. You have to hit it at the right speed, or there are many avenues of pain that can be taken. I always walk it. No sense in having that ruin a whole days ride...


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ugh...I know...hoping it doesn't end with balls on frame, or stem...or worse. Also, nothing like a slow head over bars...especially because at certain speeds, you can't do the jump over the bars maneuver...just slow tip, then BONK....then everyone laughing and pointing
> 
> there is one cut-a-way feature througha huge downed tree on one of our trails that is so intimidating because of the chatter and shite that you can fall into if you miss...the cut away itself is only like 6-9" tall, but it is the way the trail leads up to it, and comes out after it that makes it tricky. You have to hit it at the right speed, or there are many avenues of pain that can be taken. I always walk it. No sense in having that ruin a whole days ride...


Same, I'm 51 years old. I destroyed my left leg on a mtn bike back in 2006. These days, I enjoy being aggressive in MY mind but not doing anything to put myself on the ground anymore. I have no problem walking sections when needed. Watching some younger guys bail out in Sedona a few months ago, I'm like "ya...I can't jump like that anymore". )


----------



## Hunyak (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a set G-form knee & elbow pads that I rotate with some Raceface knee & elbow pads. My latest acquisition is an Evoc FR Blackline protective hydration pack.

At 59 years old, crashes really hurt. Idiot me went on a local ride along some power lines on my fat bike and I biffed in a wheel rut. Didn't have my pads because it was just an easy flat ride. I have to remember the motorcycle term ATGAT - all the gear all the time.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Arebee said:


> ... in rooty, rocky New England, the smallest, slowest fall can be a ride ender.


My solution to that was switching to flats. It was a steep learning curve and some bashed shins after nearly 20 years of riding clipless.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Helmet and full-finger gloves every ride. Anything fast or technical and I add knee and elbow pads, and a wrist brace on my left wrist because I have a little weakness in it. 

I've seen the mess a good crash can make of a fat, middle-aged man so why risk it?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

2old said:


> Clipped in,helmet and gloves,with water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sounds like me 20 plus years. My gloves are half finger 95% of my rides only switching to full finger for colder rides. I like the half finger for a better feel of the brakes and shifters. I tried the knee pad elbow pad thing years ago. Too uncomfortable for me. Although today's pads are made to be more comfortable I have yet to try them.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have some Scott Soldier 2 knee pads that I wear in the summer only, because in the winter they aren't warm enough for my knees. 4 hour rides and I just forget I have them on. Lots of well ventilated pads these days.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> My solution to that was switching to flats. It was a steep learning curve and some bashed shins after nearly 20 years of riding clipless.


a couple of the guys in our group experimented with flats but both went back to SPDs. To tell you the truth, if I fall, its usually because I can't get out of my pedals in time.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Helmet, cell watch with fall protection calling and a Thule hydration pack. All that with 60 years or riding experience on three continents and seven mountain ranges.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Seeing some of the SPD related comments made me think. I guess they not be "protection" gear, per se, but I think I'd put my SH-56 cleats on the safety gear list. I ride SPD only, and the 56's are real easy to get out of in a panic situation with their 3-way exit possibilities.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My gloves are half finger 95% of my rides only switching to full finger for colder rides. I like the half finger for a better feel of the brakes and shifters.


I used to feel exactly the same way but again, I've seen what can happen when you fall off or hit a tree with bare fingers. No more mitts for pigs.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Helmet, cell watch with fall protection calling and a Thule hydration pack. *All that with 60 years or riding experience on three continents and seven mountain ranges.*


that...is....sweet!!!!

Much respect going your way!! Keep that noggin protected and add 60 more!!


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Travis Bickle said:


> Regular 1/2 shell Helmet, gloves, and knee pads every ride. Occasionally I'll wear elbow pads, especially for the annual shuttle day. Knee pads are so comfortable these days, I don't even think about them.


This ^^^

Dainese Trail Skins 2 pads...very cool in hot FL summers and offer very good protection.

Bell Sixer MIPS helmet.

!/2 finger gloves except for cooler days then full finger.

Corrective lenses so never without eyewear.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

My first 30 years I wore no protection. Starting in my early 30's I wore helmet, and ever since. In my 3rd segment of 30 years, so far I'm wearing a helmet and full finger gloves.
I know I should follow most peoples' example and wear more. I'm sure I'll get around to it pretty soon....


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

I only wear helmet and gloves, but would wear a wrist guard if they made something that would work.
Gman


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

Big knee pads.


----------



## Ride-beer-rinse-repeat (Mar 26, 2009)

Always when we ride flowy trails with no long up or down: Helmet (regular), glasses (I wear contacts, so crap flying in the eye is bad news) and gloves, mostly for grip because the majority of rides here (SC/NC) are rather sweaty affairs. 
Big rides - many of our rides are long climbs followed by long, nasty descents, so I add knee and elbow/forearm protection for those rides. Typically we ride the uphill with the pads on our packs, then pad up at the start of the descent. If we do another loop, I may or may not pull off the pads for the climb. Depends on how hot and steamy it is...

I'm a fairly skilled rider, but I'm at the age where I rarely push my limits too much, because falling hurts


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

We wear elbow and knee pads, sometimes to keep warm. Those knee pads with some ski socks are pretty warm down to 40 or do, with shorts. I was surprised riding down in Tucson that everyone was kitted out like they were going for a road ride. I had cactus spines in my arm lads when I got back to the car. And of course, helmet and gloves always.


----------



## dbf909 (Apr 25, 2018)

Regular Helmet (not FF), Giro DND gloves, AlpineStars Paragon Elbow and Knee pads for me. I wear Oakley Flak 2.0 glasses with corrective lenses as well.

I started out with just the helmet and fingerless road cycling gloves since it is pretty much summer here all year (South Florida). However, the trails at the park that I was riding at the time are all crushed coral and are like falling on razor blades... So I added the knee and elbow pads and went full-finger on the gloves. I can honestly say that I have retained quite a bit of blood that would otherwise have been spilled on those trails since then.

Nowadays, I ride a number of other places that have much more forgiving surfaces but I still use the pads and full finger gloves since I've become comfortable with them. I don't even notice them on.


----------



## ISP5353 (Feb 4, 2019)

Helmet, glasses, gloves, and Fox knee pads.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Always a helmet and gloves, my five tens, and, if it's anything more than flat trails (which it usually is), elbow and knee pads!


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

Every ride? Helmet, eye protection - just glasses or sunglasses to avoid mud, stones, insects. Gloves if I feel they're necessary.

I rarely wore a helmet when I was younger (overheating? vanity? stupid? probably a bit of all three) and got away with it. I wear one every ride now, because it's common sense.

Buffs are a great invention, I'm sure I've avoided many colds, and much more comfortable/lighter than the scarves I used to wear. Can also be stuffed down shorts to avoid frozen bodyparts on a long downhill above the snowline.


----------

